# IMDB App Parental Controls issue



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Just raising awareness of this. Opening the IMDB app on the Fire may trigger a Parental Controls error. It happened to me. Turning parental controls off and back on seems to have fixed it...for now.

Here's the Amazon discussion about it. One rep told a customer that Amazon is aware of the issue and working on it.

http://www.amazon.com/IMDB-app-working-parental-control/forum/Fx2M4ZWQFOPQ7ZN/Tx2OVUR8671CFWW/1?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B004GISARW

In case the fix I found there isn't solid, if anyone else has any other solutions, that would be great.

I have the first-gen Fire, but I assume this affects all models?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

There may be a reason it trips parental controls.  If you have your parental controls on, IMDB may not function properly so your children can't "accidently" view something that is rated R.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I on't have parental controls on, so can't comment...will pull out my Fire and try it in a minute.  CS, it sounds like this is a new behavior?  Or have you only recently set your parental controls on and discovered that the error message occurs?

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> CS, it sounds like this is a new behavior?


Yeah, this is definitely new behavior. I've had Parental Controls on since the feature became available (just so no one can accidentally buy/order stuff) and there's never been an issue with the IMDB app until now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not getting any error message, but then I just put parental controls on.  Will leave them on for awhile and test periodically.  How often do you get the error message?

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not getting any error message, but then I just put parental controls on. Will leave them on for awhile and test periodically. How often do you get the error message?


I got it every time until I turned off (and then back on) parental controls. I'll test periodically too.


----------

